# Feelings near my thyroid



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

This is kinda hard to explain, but does anyone feel pressure or pulsating in their thyroid from time to time? And if so can you tell if this means your starting to trend hypo or hyper? Or if you had too much gluten/dairy or other food that upsets your Hashis?


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

I have had that happen in the past. I'm currently gluten free and dairy free. I also avoid soy. But I do think it may have to do with hashimotos flaring.

Stress is what impacts my hashimotos/hypothyroidism the most I find.

I don't get this too often anymore though.

I took a lot of steps to try and calm things. Just a few off hand:

1) changing to filtered water (I use a Berkey, but reverse osmosis would be good too)

2) changed diet avoiding gluten, dairy, soy, corn, vegetable oils (I use avocado, olive, coconut oils)...limiting processed foods, limiting added sugars as much as possible, moving to whole foods as much as possible.

3) went to all natural home products...Toothpaste without flouride, deodorant that is more natural (little seed farm), soaps, shampoo, etc.

4) supplements added: Vitamin D3 5000 every day (very common to be deficient for us with Hashimotos, and usually need more than other people. Easy blood test get level between 50 and 70), Magnesium Glycinate (co factor with Vitamin D, high quality Multivitamin with Vitamin K2 (K2 cofactor with vitamin D3)...multi takes care of the rest. Also taking a probiotic soil based.

5) Stress reduction techniques. Warm baths almost daily, meditation (I like Tara Brach), deep breathing exercises

6) Exercise, but not too much. even walking 30 min a day is good.

Just changing my diet reduced my TPO antibodies from 1980 to 226 in a few months. Last time I checked it the level was 117. But it's been a few years I think.

Sometimes people have exposure to heavy metals that can cause issues. So keep that in mind if that's something you may have to deal with.

I'm doing much better, but still not perfect. I have IBS issues too I believe. So sometimes my gut will flare up and that causes me issues. Because of that, I've had to cut out a lot of things that cause IBS issues food wise. Spicy foods, Legumes, etc. Blah! So many things to remember. It can be overwhelming when you are already dealing with brain fog. Luckily taking these steps and getting on the right dose has helped quite a bit.


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Thanks for your input. That's awesome you were able to reduce your antibodies! I already do most of what you listed but I do have occasionally gluten and cheese- working on it!
I've been treated for hashish a few x and never had antibodies show up.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I had a large goiter "enlargement of my thyroid" no nodules.

When I got on the right med's & dose & my thyroid shrank I would feel a bubbling "vibrating" sound or feeling when sleeping.

I've been on med's for almost a decade and all or most symptoms are gone.

I feel better than I ever did in my Life...but it was a long way getting to where I am.

I had symptoms for at least 5 years till my body adjusted.

All I take is desiccated thyroid 120 mg

All my labs are high & antibodies are unreadably high........

EKG is perfect.......

My doctor is stumped but won't mess with what works.

I tried diets in the past which did nothing but thin my wallet & waste my time...........

Everyone is different

Take it easy & good luck


----------

